# Propane vs Gasoline Generator



## Highground

We will be adding a larger generator at our remote cabin this year to power the washer/dryer.
I'm thinking propane will be the cheaper fuel vs gasoline for the long run.
Dual fuel generator?
Your thoughts?


----------



## Darren

I expect that this summer as gasoline goes up like it usually does in the summer more folks are going to be looking for free gasoline anywhere they can find it. People have been stealing gasoline around here. I had someone cut the fill tube to the tank on the truck. 

How long can you run off a 40lb propane tank? Those aren't too bad to transport. That means you won't have gasoline someone wants to steal and/or go bad. Leave one of the 25 lb tanks with the old valves connected when you're not there so folks get the message there's no gasoline.


----------



## kabri

We have decided to go with propane for our off-grid house we are starting to build. Several reasons: 1. Quieter, 2. longer fuel storage life than gas, 3. will also cook with the propane and use it to power a propane boiler for back-up heat (water) and I have to add 4. harder to siphon!


----------



## Helena

I would agree about using the propane too. But, I would try to cut down on anything that would use any energy. Do you need a clothes dryer ?? or anything else that will use "too" much power.


----------



## Guest

If you go with propane you could also have a gas dryer & possibly a smaller generator . You could actually use propane for several things such as cooking & heating water .


----------



## Guest

I like having options. All the options I can get when things start to go wrong. If you can get a reliable dual-fuel generator then get it. Never know when one form of fuel may be available and the other not. I've seen it happen both ways.


----------



## Esteban29304

Anyone considering using propane, I would suggest checking with the supplier as to prices . Where I live, propane is more expensive than gasoline or diesel .


----------



## Jim-mi

Do not forget that Propane is the best for Long term storage . . period.

As to price . . WOW
What will diesel\gas cost a year from now . . ???????????????????

I would stick with propane because it is the cleanest burning of all the options . . . . . .


----------



## TnAndy

Don't forget also, takes more propane to replace gasoline. Propane has about 91,000 BTU/gal, and gasoline, about 125,000....so if you are comparing price, you'll need to add about 30% to the price of propane to equal gasoline for the same output.

BUT, propane is also a LOT cleaner burning fuel....engine will stay a lot cleaner using it.

IF you can get propane delivered versus going after it in small tanks, you'll find it's best to get the summer time low price. We paid about 1.60/gal here, July, and if you filled now, it would be 3-4 bucks/gal. That is typical every year.

Also, with gasoline, unless you buy a LOT of it, you'll also be paying the road tax, whereas with propane you won't.

Lot of stuff to consider....but as Alan said, I'd be inclined to get a dual fuel if it wasn't a WHOLE lot more.


----------



## Guest

I can order a tri-fuel kit to convert my 10 hp 5500 watt generator so it will run on propane , natural gas or gasoline for less than $200.00 . I plan on buying a much better generator soon so don't know yet whether to convert this one or not . Probably should & have it for a backup .


----------



## adamtheha

I know that my long term goal is to have a smallish propane genny set to auto-start from my inverter, and running from my bulk tank of 500 gal. Despite the lower BTU's, it's way cheaper than gas, and I get a 25% rebate from the gov. All our appliances run on gas, dryer, stove etc. We heat with wood, so I only fill the tank once a year. At some point, I will probably add an additional tank, since the stuff stores forever.


----------

